# Cluster shut down when I turn the key to acc



## bobbyDub (Jan 28, 2003)

The car: mk3 cabrio vr6 supercharged
I installed a new clutch, reinstalled everything and now car won't start.
When I put the key on acc, only the battery light is on and clock/odometer shut down. Engine and starter turns, but engine don't start.

New battery fully charged. Double checked all ground and connections. What can it be?
I will investigate on the crank sensor, but why does the cluster shut down and battery light is on?

Search a lot, but can't find anything

Thanks!


----------

